# 3rd Annual Gracie's Run June 25, 2006



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

3rd Annual Gracie's Run

A Motorcycle Run to Benefit The Grace Alice Campbell Foundation
Dedicated to helping families affected by Congenital Heart Defects

Grace was born on 9/4/03 with a rare and serious Congenital Heart Defect. Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome (HLHS). She had her 1st open-heart surgery at 6 days old, her 2nd at 51/2 months and is now preparing for her 3rd and hopefully final open-heart surgery.

This police escorted 50 mile ride will raise money for The Grace Alice Campbell Foundation, which helps children and their families treated in the pediatric Cardiac Intensive Care Unit at Children's Hospital Boston, and also to fund research to treat and one day find a cure for CHD's.

Congenital Heart Defects are the nation's #1 birth defect, affecting approximately 32,000 or 1 in 125 babies born each year.

THE GRACE ALICE CAMPBELL FOUNDATION IS A 501(c)(3) CHARITY
AND ALL DONATIONS ARE TAX DEDUCTABLE

June 25, 2006
Outlaw BBQ, RT. 1 Foxboro, MA
RAFFLES & LIVE BAND!

Registration begins at 9:30 a.m. & Ride leaves promptly @ 11:30

AUCTION 
$30.00 donation includes Ride, T-shirt and BBQ

If you have any questions please contact:
Chris @ 508-989-0134 or Leo @ 508-989-5256

www.TGACFoundation.org or www.hearts-of-hope.com/grace/


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Chris works for my PD and is a great guy! Hope to see you all there, wether you are on your personal or PD bike, or you just come for a good time.


----------



## PPDBlue (Apr 2, 2006)

Chris,
Got the posts and already had it logged in. We're supposed to get this year's lease April 1st. As in the past few year's, there's 3 rides/runs scheduled that day. Not sure what we're doing with that conflict again this year...... Hope all is well.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Grace Alice Campbell Foundation along with the Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police and Children's Hospital Boston is proud to announce the 3rd Annual Gracies Run, a 50 mile police escorted motorcycle run, to be held Sunday June 25, 2006 at the Outlaw BBQ on Route 1 in Foxboro MA. This event is being held to raise funds for the Grace Alice Campbell Foundation and the Cardiac Intensive Care Unit of Children's Hospital Boston as well as to fund research for the nations #1 birth defect. 



Grace Alice Campbell is the 2 year old daughter of Mansfield Police Dispatcher Chris Campbell is his wife Brenda. She was born on September 4, 2003 with a rare and serious congenital heart defect called Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome. She has had 2 open heart operations and is currently preparing for her 3rd open heart surgery which will be done this fall. 



The Grace Alice Campbell Foundation was founded in 2004 to help raise awareness of Congenital Heart Defects, which effects 1 in every 125 or approx. 32,000 children born in the United States each year. In the past 2 years the foundation has been able to donate over $10,000 to help children and their families who are being treated in the CICU at Boston Childrens. This year along with Gracie's Run we are raffling off a 2006 Harley Davidson Street Glide, a $5000.00 vacation package and a $1000.00 Mastercard Gift card. Tickets are $100 each and there are only a total of 500 tickets being sold. 



For more information on Gracie's Run or to purchase tickets for the raffle you can contact Chris Campbell @ 508-989-0134 or email [email protected] or visit any of the following websites:

www.TGACFoundation.org
www.hearts-of-hope.com/grace/


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Unfortunately the Run was Rained out, but the rain date is Sunday July 9, 2006. Registration at 0930 and the run kicks off at 1100. If I find out more, I'll post additional info. 

Lets all hope for a Sunny Weekend! See You There!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Hey Dick, I already said all that...Well sort of! :razz:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Lucky for me, I don't think blondie even saw me! :beer:

The bike will be waiting for me, I just switched weekends!

*Kiss the Fish, Kiss the Fish!!! :jestera: *


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Ya did a good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ok, The run went off with out a hitch. We raised a good amount of $$$$$ for Boston Children's Hospital. To those of you who were there, Thank you! We had an outstanding turn out! :beer:
> 
> Now,
> 
> ...


Yes everyone came in Huge and I know Chris and Brenda were overwhelmed with the turnout and support! Thank You all. =D>



USMCMP5811 said:


> Opie, you held your first command very well. I'll ride with you any time brother.:t:


Thanks Dick, Right Back at Ya! It was a long ride, but we pulled it off! I don't think we could ask for a better day. :rock::jump:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Devil Dog - you had a couple of extra spaces in your URL - I cleaned it up for you, hence the reason for the edit...


----------

